# ausgehende Mails --> greylisted



## etron770 (11. Feb. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
suse 11.1 - postfix
bei wenigen Empfänger Mailservern werden versendete Mails als Greylisted abgewiesen:

B1B9110204F0: to=<mail@xxxxxxxxx.de>, relay=mail.xxxxxxxxx.de[85.114.132.140]:25, delay=17188, delays=17174/0.02/13/0.5, dsn=4.5.1, status=deferred (host mail.xxxxxxxx.de[85.114.132.140] said: 450 4.5.1 <mail@xxxxxxxx.de>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, retry again later! (in reply to RCPT TO command))

und es kommt keinerlei Rückmeldung (das dürfte wohl eine Fehlkonfiguration des Empfängers sein, denn bei anderen Empfängern mit greaylisted wird dies als Status zurückgesendet)



Aber .. Mails (z.B Bestätigungen bei Mail Adresse wechseln) aus diesem Forum kommen dort auch nicht an


Wie kann ich nun feststellen ob der eigene Mailserver richtig konfiguriert ist ?


Grüße Knut


----------



## Moestchen (11. Feb. 2011)

Deine Mail scheint aus der Konstellation Absender-Empfänger das erste Mal bei dem Server einzuliefern. 
Das Abweisen deiner E-Mail ist keine Fehlkonfiguration des anderen Servers, sondern beabsichtigt. Erstens sollte - sofern dein Server korrekt konfiguriert ist - dieser nach kurzer Zeit die E-Mail erneut zustellen und zweitens der andere Server dich als vertrauenwürdig "lernen".


----------



## etron770 (11. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Moestchen:


> Erstens sollte - sofern dein Server korrekt konfiguriert ist - dieser nach kurzer Zeit die E-Mail erneut zustellen und zweitens der andere Server dich als vertrauenwürdig "lernen".


Feb 11 07:57:38 ve1960697670 postfix/smtp[9273]: B1B9110204F0: to=<mail@xxxxxxxxx.de>, relay=mail.xxxxxxxxx.de[85.114.132.140]:25, delay=1.7, delays=0.1/0.02/0.86/0.72, dsn=4.5.1, status=deferred (host mail.xxxxxxxxx.de[85.114.132.140] said: 450 4.5.1 <mail@xxxxxxxxx.de>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, retry again later! (in reply to RCPT TO command))

.........................................

Feb 11 11:33:54 ve1960697670 postfix/smtp[32159]: B1B9110204F0: to=<mail@xxxxxxxxx.de>, relay=mail.xxxxxxxxx.de[85.114.132.140]:25, delay=12978, delays=12975/0.02/2.8/0.45, dsn=4.5.1, status=deferred (host mail.xxxxxxxx..de[85.114.132.140] said: 450 4.5.1 <mail@xxxxxxxx..de>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, retry again later! (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Feb 11 12:44:04 ve1960697670 postfix/smtp[11801]: B1B9110204F0: to=<mail@xxxxxxxxx.de>, relay=mail.xxxxxxxxx.de[85.114.132.140]:25, delay=17188, delays=17174/0.02/13/0.5, dsn=4.5.1, status=deferred (host mail.xxxxxxxx..de[85.114.132.140] said: 450 4.5.1 <mail@xxxxxxxx..de>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, retry again later! (in reply to RCPT TO command))

Ich denke er sendet immer wieder


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Dann ist der greylisting daemon auf dem empfängerserver nicht richtig konfiguriert oder er funktioniert nicht bzw. die greylisting Zeitspanne ist noch nicht abgelaufen.

das hat also nichts mit den ausgehnden Mails Deines Servers zu tun sondern mit dem Server der die Emails empfängt.


----------

